# blackened tomatoes



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

This isn't a new Cajun recipe but several trays of tomato slices that have blackened in the dehydrator. These were Principe Borghese tomatoes, a type bred for drying, but I've had it happen with other types. I figured since they were developed for drying, I wouldn't need to do anything else to them. I know the lady who presents Dehydrate2Store sprays lemon juice on some foods but her website didn't mention tomatoes. 

Anyway, it is very frustrating to lose so many tomatoes, especially since I stood most of the afternoon slicing them--not good with arthritic ankles. Six of the 9 trays' worth are affected. 

Suggestions very much appreciated. Incidentally, our dehydrator is an Excalibur and I've tested the thermostat for accuracy. We bought the machine in the early 80's but the temperature was correct and air flow seemed to be good. I pivoted the trays to put the dry side towards the air holes before bed, once during the night and again before I went out to do chores. They were just getting darker and darker to the point that many look charred now.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

But how do they taste????? Dehydrated tomatoes look burned and gross to me but they usually taste just fine when I add them to soup. I use big cherry tomatoes because I usually have too many to eat fresh.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I've been drying my Principe Borghese's for weeks in my Excalibur with no problems. 145 degrees, they do get very dark, I'd say more brown than black. Can't say for how long, all day, then I turn it off at night (I can hear it in the bedroom) and then a few more hours the next day. Probably 12-16 hours in all. I go for over-drying to make sure they won't mold. Definitely taste them.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

I rehydrated some. They tasted like hay smells and the liquid was also black and flavorless.

I only had some long-expired bottled lemon juice that had separated. I mixed 1 1/2 T. of citric acid with 8 oz. water then sprayed it on another batch. They turned out just fine and I'll continue to do the citric acid spray. 

I used lower temps hoping to avoid "case hardening" like the lady on D2S discusses but next time I'll try a higher temperature. I run my dehydrator in the far end of the house so it's only "white noise." Don't know what the deal was with them but thanks for the replies.


----------

